# David Wilson Homes Dry Ridge system WITHOUT membrane roll!



## Keith Coles (11 mo ago)

Has anyone come across the system shown? A tile and clip fell, and I was surprised to see daylight, in the loft! There’s no membrane. It’s not a mistake as there’s fifty other 2012 houses (Higham Ferrers, Northants), with the same clips. Photos -
The batten from inside.
The clip detail. Nail with its rubber washer split, (letting in wet). Nail was only into batten 15mm!
The clip has foam inside to seal against tile. There’s no makers name.
Can see tiles from inside.
One tile fell and broke, one half-tile is lodged up there.


----------

